# Useful Scriptures to memorize



## Mathetes (Feb 25, 2012)

So in order to become less of a boat-sinking fatso, I've taken to running on the treadmill for half an hour every morning before work. But since it's early and I don't want to wake up my wife, I can't listen to music or watch TV. Instead, I've taken to memorizing Scripture - so I'm compiling a list of passages that might come in handy in various witnessing/evangelistic situations. I actually did a search and it seems like many of you like memorizing entire chapters, but I'm not sure my brain is ready for that. At any rate, memorizing passages is ok I think, as long as one is familiar with the larger context.

I attached a list of the verses I've memorized so far, and below are some that I think would be useful...are there more that I could add to the list? (sorry for the long post!)


Malachi 3:6 - divine immutability

John 14:9;20:26-29;Titus 2:13-14;Hebrews 1:6-8;Isaiah 9:6 (refer to 10:21);Acts 20:28;Colossians 2:9;Matthew 28:9 - Jesus' deity

Acts 13:2; 10:19-20; John 16:13-14; Romans 8:26-27; 1 Corinthians 2:10-11 - personhood of the Holy Spirit

1 Corinthians 2:10-11; Matthew 28:19; Acts 5:3-4; 2 Peter 1:21 (connected to 2 Timothy 3:16-17); Hebrews 10:15-17 (connected to Jeremiah 31:31-34) - deity of the Holy Spirit

Matthew 3:16-17; Ephesians 4:4-6 - three distinct Persons in the Trinity

Romans 5:12-21; 2 Corinthians 5:21; 1 Peter 3:18; 1 John 3:4-5 - penal substitution

1 John 3:4 - sin is defined as a violation of God's law

Romans 3:25; Hebrews 2:17; 1 John 2:2; 4:10 - propitiation

Gen 2:17; 3:19; Rom 5:12-21; 6:23; 1 Cor 15:21-22 - death is a penalty for sin

Matthew 15:19; Galatians 5:19 - fornication is a sin

Leviticus 18:22; 20:13, Romans 1:26-27, 1 Corinthians 6:9, 1 Timothy 1:10 - homosexuality is a sin

Pr 14:15; Pr 19:2; Jn 10:37; Acts 17:11; 1 Jn 4:1; Acts 17:2-4; Acts 18:28 - examples of critical Thinking in the Bible

Ezek 33:11; 18:32; Jer 18:7-8; Jer 5:1 - God expresses love & mercy in the OT

Rom 9:1-5 - love & respect for the Jews in the NT

Eph 5:21, 25, 28 - husband's duties to their wife

Exodus 20:3-17 - Ten Commandments

Matthew 5-7 - Sermon on the Mount

Romans 12:18-21 - vengeance is forbidden

Colossians 1:20 - God makes peace through the blood of the cross of Christ

Rom 3:28 - justification by faith alone

Romans 4:4-5 - Christ's imputation of righteousness to those who believe

2 Timothy 1:9-10, Titus 3:5-7, Galatians 2:16, Romans 11:6 - sola fide, sola gratia

Matthew 15:9 - traditions subject to scripture

Matthew 22:31-32 - Scripture is God speaking ("...have you not _read_ what was _spoken_ to you...")

1 Peter 5:1-2 - demonstrates to Catholics that Peter was a fellow elder, not a pope

Acts 20:28 - all bishops are seen as shepherds of the flock

Romans 5:9 - justification saves us from the wrath of God

Galatians 2:21 - grace vs works

Matt 11:25 - truth is revealed to babes, not to the wise (perspicuity)

1 Peter 2:9, Revelation 5:10 - believer's priesthood

John 10:35 - scriptures cannot be broken

Matthew 22:29 - sadducees rebuked for not knowing the scriptures

Acts 17:11 - Bereans, sola scriptura

Matthew 13:55-56 - Jesus had brothers

Matthew 23:9 - call no man father


----------



## Miss Marple (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow.

If we are ever imprisoned for our faith, I want the cell next to yours!


----------



## Mathetes (Feb 25, 2012)

No, I would probably start crying due to the lack of ice cream.

Anyways, I noticed that James White has an article on memorizing Scripture:

http://vintage.aomin.org/MEMVER.html


----------



## J. Dean (Feb 25, 2012)

What I like about your list is that you're memorizing many passages IN CONTEXT.

I wish more would do this. 

May God give you a mind like a steel trap, my brother!

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:30 PM ----------

BTW, add Rom 3:10-12, 23; I John 1:8-10, for remembering that all of us are sinners.


----------



## Mathetes (Feb 25, 2012)

J. Dean said:


> What I like about your list is that you're memorizing many passages IN CONTEXT.
> 
> I wish more would do this.



Thank you, I looked at the list of verses for Roman Catholics I made a long time ago and I realize that things like 1 John 2:27 don't really help to defend sola scriptura the way that I thought they did back then.



> BTW, add Rom 3:10-12, 23; I John 1:8-10, for remembering that all of us are sinners.



That's great thanks, I should also remember Jude 3 for showing that the canon is closed.

Another thing of interest to show to our Arminian friends is passages that let us "peek behind the curtain" so to speak, and show that behind the narrative God was directing things as they happened:

Genesis 50:20; Exodus 12:36; Deuteronomy 2:30; Joshua 11:20; 1 Samuel 2:25; 2 Samuel 17:1-14; 1 Kings 12:15; 2 Chronicles 10:12-15, 21:16, 25:17-20; John 9:1-3; Acts 13:48


----------



## sevenzedek (Feb 25, 2012)

For ready brains:
Bible - How many chapters and verses are in the Bible?

For the consistent under-achievers, like myself:
set-2-core-esv | Fighter Verses
Proverbs 25:16 (ESV)
If you have found honey, eat only enough for you,
lest you have your fill of it and vomit it.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

For ready brains:
Bible - How many chapters and verses are in the Bible?

For the consistent under-achievers, like myself:
set-2-core-esv | Fighter Verses
Proverbs 25:16 (ESV)
If you have found honey, eat only enough for you,
lest you have your fill of it and vomit it.


----------



## Pergamum (Feb 25, 2012)

We copy and tape up verses all over our house (it purties up the place better than the fly-paper) and lizards in cages.


----------



## Mathetes (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry to bump the thread, just wondering if anyone else has any passages that they've found useful, anything more I can add to the list would be great.


----------



## MW (Feb 27, 2012)

Mathetes said:


> Sorry to bump the thread, just wondering if anyone else has any passages that they've found useful, anything more I can add to the list would be great.



Have you considered the Shorter Catechism Scripture proofs?


----------



## lynnie (Feb 27, 2012)

You dealing with Dispensationalists tying to push it down your throat? If so, Gal 3:16 is handy to have ready: 16 _The promises were spoken to Abraham and to his seed. Scripture does not say “and to seeds,” meaning many people, but “and to your seed,” meaning one person, who is Christ. _

Maybe a "darker" psalm like 88, to show depressed people that God understands deep suffering. 

end of Romans 7-early Romans 8...the struggle to do what we hate to do, and only in Jesus is condemnation taken away and the Holy Spirit's power given for life and peace...vs 15 we are adopted as sons of God.

I truly applaud your project!!!


----------



## jgilberAZ (Feb 27, 2012)

Been working through this for about six months. I don't have them all memorized, but I do have them on 3x5 cards and refer to them frequently.

Amazon.com: Scripture Memory Made Easy (9781565631069): Mark Water: Books


----------

